# My school posponed again!



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

I can't believe it. I called the school Thursday, before it was to start on Monday to make sure it was to start. The person who answered phone, said "Yes" to my query about the opening. The next day I got a message on my recorder that said it was delayed until Feb 6th. I drove over there and found out that it was true. I am so disappointed. I am sure that I am not as disappointed as some however. I can imagine if I had turned down jobs, or quit a job to start school I would have really been mad. I am just disappointed. I really wanted to get started!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh no, not again!  

But you know, that happens all the time when new restaurants open. Not that it's a good thing; it's not.  But -- that's life in this business.  

Keep us posted, please.


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

Not to rain on your parade, but I hope you haven't given them any money yet! I know a few people that went to Golden State Culinary, and Leaderwolf Academy that will tell you to be carefull. These are the same people, be smart about it!


----------

